# Common newts



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Couple of weeks ago I was doing some gardening at an old peoples home as part of a "team challenge" for the princes trust programme that I were on. I found LOTS of these little guys hiding around the garden. 

I managed to "rescue" some and moved them out of harms way (from being scooped up and thrown into rubish bags or getting chopped up), to a part of the flower bed (where majority of them already were) which I suggested we left alone as to not completely destroy their habitat.

 It's a good idea to check any area before gardening so that no little creatures get harmed. Also, you may be suprised at what you might find living in your garden!!!


----------



## samnsteve (Aug 20, 2013)

Random I know, it wasn't in Wales was it? I only ask as until last week I worked in a care home and princes trust people came and did the garden a few weeks ago :lol2:

Nice newts, we found a few in the garden recently :2thumb:


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

samnsteve said:


> Random I know, it wasn't in Wales was it? I only ask as until last week I worked in a care home and princes trust people came and did the garden a few weeks ago :lol2:
> 
> Nice newts, we found a few in the garden recently :2thumb:


ahaha it wasn't, no. It was in Waltham Cross / Enfield. Princes trust is an awesome programme, done some amazing things & had a lot of fun!

Aww cool. I have been meaning to get out in my own garden and have a little hunt around to see if there is anything exciting out there (hoping for hedgehogs) lol


----------



## samnsteve (Aug 20, 2013)

Lol must be a lot of it going on. Its lovely though, they did a good job of the garden :2thumb:


----------

